# HP photosmart c5280



## jon502 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm having problems printing, when I print something the lettering is slightly smugged, any ideas anyone, many thanks


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please press the setup button on the printer, press the right arrow key and look for tools menu, under tools look for clean printhead/cartridge. Please let me know on the result.


----------



## jon502 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi there thank you for replying, I have all ready tried that, and I am using HP cartrages.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Press and hold both print photo and red eye removal key. Special key combo are red eye removal + print photo + red eye removal, press them one at a time. When you are in the supports menu, press the right arrow key twice and look for Resets Menu and press OK. Under resets menu, press the right arrow key and look for Semi-full reset. Printer should automatically turns off. Wait for 30 secs before turning it back on using the power button. Follow the instructions to set the language and the country. Tried to print a test page. If this won't work, look for the paper quality and the resolution in the printer properties under control panel, printers, right click printer name. Let me know on the result.


----------



## jon502 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi againm thank you for taking the time to try and help me, i tried everthing you said, no luck, the resolotion is 1200 paper type automatic, not sure if thats any help.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

1.Make sure the All-in-One is on and loaded with unused, plain, white paper.
2.Press Setup . The Setup Menu appears. 
3.Press the down arrow button to select Tools , and then press OK . 
4.Select Self-test Report , and press OK . The self-test report prints. 
5. Note which colored box has a problem, if a certain color has a problem, then you need to change that ink cartridge to solve the problem. It may have a problem with your cartridges. Look for it's expiry date as well.


----------



## jon502 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, once again thanks for you help, I tried everthing apart from changing the ink which is a new cartrage, the colour is working fine, it's just the black. I've been looking on the net and it seems this is a recurring problem with this model, might be the reason the price was good in the first place.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

If that's the case then try changing the black ink cartridge, maybe your black ink cartridge is defective.


----------

